# Kava is very good



## MyParrotWorksForTheCIA (Jun 21, 2021)

I can only recommend to the people here who have never tried kava to try it.If you do some research, you will find that most kava forum are against kava products that come in capsules.But I am against that advice, as most of these people want to take kava as a substitue to alcohol and therefore want a kava beverage with very high kavalactones as opposed to the capsules.Capsules work very good for people with anxiety issues.Try kava capsules with at least 60mg of kavalactones.I did lots of research and the scientific community agrees that kava is a very effective anxiolytic, it is very well tolerated.As to the old myth that kava causes liver damage, this claim has been withdrawn and it was found that it was not the kava that caused the liver damage.Also, when I got dp, the moments after waking up, I always felt like, this was never the case before dp.With kava, even your sleep and brain fog will improve.Please try it, it is a very beneficial and therapeutic plant unlike other things that mostly dont live up to their hype.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

I don't know about Kava personally. But I'd recommend anyone reading this to get onto a regular vitamin and minerals regimen. I take a multivitamin as well as vitamin B, C and D. I can definitely feel the effects of these. It's important with vitamins to get as close to the actual natural plant ingredients that you can find. E.g. I take New Chapter Multivitamin which is simply the ground up plants. Also I cannot say enough that drinking clean and pure water is the best thing you can do for your diet. I'm interested to hear from anyone else who has found that Kava helps them?


----------



## AnemKisku (17 d ago)

Indeed, numerous human studies have shown that kava reduces anxiety regardless of the symptoms and type of disorder. But a single dose of kava extract also improves accuracy and performance on attention, visual processing, and working memory tasks. For me, this is a miracle and not a drink. I drink a 300 mg cup of kava from bestkavabar.com before work to keep me focused all day. And I can drink another cup before bed if I feel any anxiety or insomnia. I also recommend trying it for those who have not done it yet.


----------

